# Screw air compressor



## Leo2407 (Jan 10, 2021)

Dear All, We require air compressor for air jet weaving machines. 

We would like to know, which is the best one in terms of power savings, maintenance cost.. Wish to compare only kaeser and kobelco. 

Thank you.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

look at ingersol rand


----------



## Ahinmars (Feb 16, 2021)

Leo2407 said:


> Dear All, We require air compressor for air jet weaving Donmachines.
> 
> We would like to know, which is the best one in terms of power savings, maintenance cost.. Wish to compare only kaeser and kobelco.
> 
> Thank you.


What's your budget? I haven't any idea about Kaeser and Kobelco. I would suggest you see this review- Best Air Compressor Review - Best Air Compressor For Home Garage. I've been using the PORTER-Cable Compressor for a long time. It's not only saved my time but also saves energy.


----------

